# Weight Gain and other Symptoms



## Melissa907 (Sep 6, 2010)

So, since I have been feeling yucky (about 2 years now) I feel that I have maintained a normal healthy weight of 112 lb and I'm 5'2.5''. In the last month and a half though, I have jumped up 5 lb and I am continuing to slowly rise. I was diagnosed with Hashi's a week ago and have been on Synthroid. I kid you not I have felt much more bloated and "fat" since starting the meds. I have worked out daily and ate a healthy balanced diet. I am gaining weight, close aren't fitting, hot flashes, other times very cold and chilled, dizziness, lethargy, extreme exhaustion, headaches, upset stomach, jitteriness, the works. Should I link these symptoms to synthroid? Or would you say these are Hashi's symptoms and I'm just not getting enough medication or it's just too soon for the meds to be working? Help! I feel as though Synthroud is making this so much worse. I am sooo upset right now. Thanks for listening...


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi!

It take months after on thyroid meds for symptoms to subside, if at all. There are no guarantees that thyroid medication will cure symptoms. I personally believe that due to autoimmune, thyroid disease has to run its course first.
For some of us it can take years therefore find that treating each symptoms separately from thyroid helps us to get through this course or part of thyroid disease. I don't mean to discourage you but for some of us its just a fact of the disease.

However, you need to give the medication a chance to work and your levels into Labs reference range that is right for you and your health. This might take several dose adjustments and perhaps a few years. If this doesn't take care of your symptoms you might try separate treatment for each symptom as possible.

Sorry! but good luck and hope you feel better soon.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

And then again your symptoms may not be due to thyroid. It's a possibility.

You don't mention your age but that might be a consideration. Just know that your symptoms could be caused by any one of a number of things, though most likely it is due to the body adjusting to thyroid medication. Hang in there.


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

Melissa, you sound like a carbon copy of me. In my case, it was indeed due to the Hashimoto's. It is easy to blame the Synthroid, but in my case, I realized that it was the disease, coupled with starting the med.

This is not an event, but a process.


----------



## Melissa907 (Sep 6, 2010)

Thank you all for your advice. I have thought of the possibility that maybe my symptoms are unrelated to Hashi's at all, but I would really doubt that because they all seem to be in line with thyroid disease symptoms. I just hope SOMETHING helps take them away because right now every day is a struggle. Appreciate you all! <3


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

For me what worked was drinking tons and tons of water. Hashi's can cause water weight to accumulate. I lost 10 lbs of water weight the first week of treatment. But, you have to drink lots of water to lose lots of water.


----------



## Melissa907 (Sep 6, 2010)

Maybe thats the problem. I am definitely gaining though and hope it doesnt continue.


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

Synthroid made me puffy in the beginning. The only thing that helped me was to cut out grains and drink tons of water.


----------

